# NIE as freelancer with just EHIC



## leehod (Jan 12, 2019)

Hi,

I finally got my cita previa in Barcelona to get my NIE number 

However, I'm now slightly worried I don't have what is required to get the NIE

To explain my situation: I'm from the UK, and worked as a freelancer for the last 5 years, paying my taxes to the UK government obviously. I've been in Barcelona for the last couple of months however.

I will eventually be registering as "autonimo" here, but before that I need the NIE of course.

*Things I do have:
*


 I can show funds over 18,000EUR, however these are in a UK bank account
 I can get some of my freelance clients to write references
 I already have a valid EHIC card here with me

*Things I don't have, and I'm not sure if I'll need
*

 private health insurance (would EHIC be enough?)
 Money in a Spanish bank account (I need the NIE to open one!!)
 I can get UK bank statements printed off, but they are not stamped by the bank or anything...
 "S1 form": is this needed even with EHIC?

Would be really great if anyone could advise me on exactly what I would need to get the NIE in my situation. My cita previa is next week

Would it be enough for the "temporary NIE" at least? (do these even exist or just NIE cards now?)


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

leehod said:


> Hi,
> 
> I finally got my cita previa in Barcelona to get my NIE number
> 
> ...


 You don't need anything to get an NIE, just a reason for having one, like buying a house or working. You can get one in the UK without ever having stepped on Spanish soil. All the other stuff is for being registered as being a member of the EU resident in Spain. It is required after 3 months/ 90 days of residence
edited - now i see you've been paid in the UK


----------



## leehod (Jan 12, 2019)

Thanks for the reply. Hmm, would this mean then I'd just get the temporary 3 month NIE? (sorry, lot of contradictory things online about this topic). If so, would I still be able to register as autonimo and for taxes with this? I guess if that's the case then I'd have to also go back in 3 months after paying taxes here for 3 months, and potentially getting private health cover (assuming my EHIC isn't good enough?)


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

leehod said:


> Thanks for the reply. Hmm, would this mean then I'd just get the temporary 3 month NIE? (sorry, lot of contradictory things online about this topic). If so, would I still be able to register as autonimo and for taxes with this? I guess if that's the case then I'd have to also go back in 3 months after paying taxes here for 3 months, and potentially getting private health cover (assuming my EHIC isn't good enough?)


There's no such thing as a 3 month NIE. For a few years non-residents were issued with temporary certificates, but they don't any more. The NIE is for life.

You can get a NIE without even being in Spain, as said. 

You might be best talking to a gestor. You need a NIE in order to register as autónomo. Once registered as autónomo you need to register as resident which is required. 

Your autónomo registration should be enough for that, as you are covered for healthcare then. The EHIC is for holiday makers, not residents.


----------



## leehod (Jan 12, 2019)

OK, thanks again. So all I need to take with me next week for my cita previa are 


passport & photocopies of all pages
ex18 form x2
modelo 790_012 (and pay the fee at bank before) x2 copies
ex15 form x2 copies (I've read to be on safe side )
proof of address (airbnb print out right now??)

This would be everything right?

I've got an appointment with a gestor next week to help with my taxes, so hopefully they'd then also be able to help with with residency and registering as autonomo once I have my NIE


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

leehod said:


> OK, thanks again. So all I need to take with me next week for my cita previa are
> 
> 
> passport & photocopies of all pages
> ...


Just the EX15 etc. for the NIE, the EX18 is for registering as resident.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

It seems to me that this is confused. Are you sure you've got an appointment for an NIE or have you got an appointment to register as an EU resident (which is often called "residency")?


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

When one makes an online application (and now that is the only way) for an appointment, there are links which take you to what you need and links to access the application form and the payment form. 

As pesky says I think there is confusion over what is to be applied for 

This may help some:-

TO MAKE AN APPOINTMENT AT THE NATIONAL POLICE FOR NIE, E.U. Citizen registration, etc.

.• GO TO https://sede..gob.es/icpplus/

• PROVINCES AVAILABLE: CHOOSE THE ONE WHERE YOU ARE STAYING AT THE TIME 

• SECTIONS AVAILABLE IN PROVINCE: OPEN PAGE AND SELECT SECTION REQUIRED

e.g. “policía certificado de residente o no residente” (that includes NIEapplication) 


• ENTER THE DETAILS OF APPLICANT. NIE OF YOU HAVE PASSPORT IF NOT

• CHOOSE NATIONAL POLICE STATION FOR APPOINTMENT: WHERE YOU WRE STAYING AT THE TIME

• CHOOSE APPOINTMENT, AND THEN CONFIRM

• PRINT A COPY OF THE APPOINTMENT, AND TAKE IT WITH YOU WHEN YOU GO TO THE POLICE STATION


----------



## samthemainman (Aug 15, 2012)

Sounds like you’ll be around for more than 90 days so you’d need to register in the foreigners register with the police as an EU resident, and you’d be assigned your NIE then. You’d need to show sufficient funds in a Spanish bank account - either a large lump (your amount should be sufficient) or regular amounts going in monthly (i.e. over three months) and you’d need to have private health insurance (comprehensive and with no copay) with a Spanish policy document. I’m no expert on autónomos and the order to do things in - as you’d need to register with social security and be contributing via your monthly (high) autónomo fees. A competent gestor can help here.

And yes - your EHIC is next to useless unless your just holidaying...


----------



## samthemainman (Aug 15, 2012)

From the gov.uk website:

Self-employed workers must produce evidence to the effect that they are self-employed. Registration on the Economic Activities List “Censo de Actividades Económicos” or proof of their establishment by means of registration in the Mercantile Registry “Registro Mercantil” or a document of registration or situation similar to registration with the corresponding Social Security System will be accepted, although it will not be necessary to produce these documents if the interested person agrees to have his details checked against the General Social Security Finance Office or Taxation Office files “Ficheros de la Tesorería General de la Seguridad Social o de la Agencia Tributaria”

More info here: https://www.gov.uk/guidance/residency-requirements-in-spain


----------



## leehod (Jan 12, 2019)

Seems to me that the route would look something like this:

Get NIE number (shouldn't require anything beyond ex15, 790_012 tas and bank fee paid

Use NIE to open Spanish bank account and put a lump sum in it

Register as autonomo and start paying social security and VAT etc

Now finally apply for residency (hopefully not needing private health care, given that I'll be paid already nearly 300EUR/month social security, but possibly needing an s1 form). Possibly needing some client references, and needing ex18, proof of address and passport photos.

It seems from this thread that I should be able to get my NIE at my cita previa next week anyway, and then on the Friday I have an appoinment with a gestor to take me through the rest of the process of registering as autonimo etc


----------



## leehod (Jan 12, 2019)

Well, I need the basic NIE number in the first place to register as autonimo and pay VAT and get the Spanish bank account.

It sounds from this thread that I should have no trouble getting my NIE next week at the cita previa at least.

At this point, I'll be seeing a gestor, but I think I then just need to register as autonimo, start paying VAT, social security etc, transfer funds to the Spanish bank account and so on, and then I'll be in a position to apply for residency right? 

Hopefully as an autonimo paying ~300eur per month in social security already, I won't need private health care, although I've read I may need an s1 form. But just maybe some client refs, bank statements, tax returns. Obviously all that will have to wait a few months however.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

leehod said:


> Well, I need the basic NIE number in the first place to register as autonimo and pay VAT and get the Spanish bank account.
> 
> It sounds from this thread that I should have no trouble getting my NIE next week at the cita previa at least.
> 
> ...


The reason we suggest using a gestor, is when you go to apply for your NIE, they will ask you why you need one.

If you say 'to work here' or 'to live here', or 'to register as autónomo' they will insist that you register as resident. Which you don't want to do until you're registered as autónomo. 


Just say 'To open a non-resident bank account'. True. Although perhaps not the whole truth. 

Being registered as autónomo covers your healthcare. Unless you're a pensioner or in receipt of very specific benefits in the UK, you can't get an S1.


----------



## leehod (Jan 12, 2019)

OK, thanks, so basically I should keep my mouth shut about autonomo on the ex15 and at the cita previa next week. Get my NIE number. At which point I can get the bank account, register as autonomo, and after a few months will be in a good position to register as resident? (and since I'll be autonomo and paying social security by then my healthcare will be covered with nothing else needed to be done)

Good know about the S1. I was told by an agency no less, that as an autonomo I'd need to get one of these if I didn't want to buy private healthcare etc etc. Sigh

I have a meeting with gestor at the end of the week too, just that my cita is before that for the NIE.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

leehod said:


> OK, thanks, so basically I should keep my mouth shut about autonomo on the ex15 and at the cita previa next week. Get my NIE number. At which point I can get the bank account, register as autonomo, and after a few months will be in a good position to register as resident? (and since I'll be autonomo and paying social security by then my healthcare will be covered with nothing else needed to be done)
> 
> Good know about the S1. I was told by an agency no less, that as an autonomo I'd need to get one of these if I didn't want to buy private healthcare etc etc. Sigh
> 
> I have a meeting with gestor at the end of the week too, just that my cita is before that for the NIE.


Yes, take things one step at a time. Although I'd register as resident asap after sorting out the autónomo if I were you, since we don't know what Brexit will mean to those registering after the end of March. 

What kind of agency?


----------



## leehod (Jan 12, 2019)

The agency was one of these "get your nie number .co. uk" types...

Yes, I'd happily register as resident asap for that very reason. I'll apply as autonomo after the NIE number and bank account. But I guess for residency then they're going to want to see 3 months of VAT statements or some other things? Well one step at a time anyway. Hopefully the gestor can help me by that stage


----------



## leehod (Jan 12, 2019)

And now on the ex15 I just put "MOTIVOES: por intereses economicos" and "cuenta bancaria" I guess


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

leehod said:


> The agency was one of these "get your nie number .co. uk" types...
> 
> Yes, I'd happily register as resident asap for that very reason. I'll apply as autonomo after the NIE number and bank account. *But I guess for residency then they're going to want to see 3 months of VAT statements or some other things*? Well one step at a time anyway. Hopefully the gestor can help me by that stage


No they won't want to see that. Accounts are submitted quarterly. Once registered, you're covered. 

Pretty horrifying that so-called 'experts' are giving such bad advice.


----------



## leehod (Jan 12, 2019)

Guess I'm an idiot as today I ended up going to the foreigners office (with my ex15 x2, passport, copies of every page x2, tasa 790 12....everything). Only to be told that I was in the wrong place. I had selected "Asignacion de NIE" from the dropdown at https://sede.administracionespublicas.gob.es/icpplustie/citar....when apparently as a Brit I should have selected "certificados UE" and got a cita in a different office. Sigh.

I protested (pointlessly) and the guy told me if all I wanted was to open a bank account then I could do it with just my passport at most, so change bank. He later told me that if I wanted an NIE I should get a stamped confirmation from the bank of my choice proving I needed one. The banks I then visited subsequently all said they do not issue these things. Sigh.

I guess it's my fault for not clicking "Certificados UE", but to be fair "Asignacion de NIE" suggests to me that it would the link if you want to be assigned an NIE!

I guess I'll be waiting another few weeks for the next cita


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

leehod said:


> Guess I'm an idiot as today I ended up going to the foreigners office (with my ex15 x2, passport, copies of every page x2, tasa 790 12....everything). Only to be told that I was in the wrong place. I had selected "Asignacion de NIE" from the dropdown at https://sede.administracionespublicas.gob.es/icpplustie/citar....when apparently as a Brit I should have selected "certificados UE" and got a cita in a different office. Sigh.
> 
> I protested (pointlessly) and the guy told me if all I wanted was to open a bank account then I could do it with just my passport at most, so change bank. He later told me that if I wanted an NIE I should get a stamped confirmation from the bank of my choice proving I needed one. The banks I then visited subsequently all said they do not issue these things. Sigh.
> 
> ...


Welcome to Spain>


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Hence the reason we use people with connections so to speak to get things done. Use a gestor or you could find yourself disappointed even at the next appointment


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I think you're still pretty confused and that may have confused the people you spoke to. You don't need photos for an NIE for example.
If you have been here for 90 days or more you need to sign on the foreigners register which some people call getting residency. This is also a way of getting an NIE if you haven't already got one...I think that's what you need.
As you don't have this clear you might want to employ someone to help you as others have said


----------



## leehod (Jan 12, 2019)

I already have a gestor appointment tomorrow. Was just trying to get the ball rolling with the NIE.

As for taking photos etc. I just took literally everything to try to be prepared for anything. Little good it did.

For residency I would need much more requirements (health insurance, bank statements and so on). I was told (earlier in this thread) that given that I'm an autonomo, the first step would be the NIE (as in the simple NIE on an A4 piece of paper number), then I can register as autonomo/social security, then finally at that stage I could apply for residency without health insurance etc (given I'll be paying social security).

I thought getting the NIE (as in the simple number) was a breeze with no requirements really. Maybe it is. Maybe I should have just clicked "certificados UE" and next time it would be better.

Will see what gestor can do anyway


----------

